# Lap Dog



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

A couple of days ago I entertained a few old friends from work. We sat around my kitchen table chatting it up, and during the course of two or three hours, Willie had managed to drape himself over the lap of every person at the table. He's a big boy -- too big to actually climb up into a lap -- but he would like to do so! Fortunately, my friends are all dog lovers, and they were taken with this behaviour. Anyone else have a Vizsla who wants to be such a lap dog??


----------



## peppermintpatty (Mar 22, 2011)

I think they are ALL lap dogs. ;D


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

mswhipple said:


> Anyone else have a Vizsla who wants to be such a lap dog??


Yes, Kian is very guilty of wanting to be and actually being one.
From time to time he will sit on my lap while I am on the computer... he likes to watch the cursor move around the screen.


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

yeap Chilli is a lap dog 

Proof from last weekend party.... part of the group


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Copper doesn't jump up (probably because he is trained not to) but, he will most definitely walk up to anyone sitting down and rub his body against them. If he really likes you, he will rest his head on your thigh.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't think I could handle their weight on my lap, but Snickers will rest his head on our lap while we're sitting at the table...Peanut, will just squeeze his way through to lie next too you. Super cuddly and adorable.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Like Kian, Savannah loves to sit on my lap while I am on the computer and watch the cursor move around the screen.


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

Haha, I love it. My 10 wk old of course does it all the time. Trying to train her not to jump at me when she wants to be in my lap. Only if she sits first will I pick her up and let her snuggle in my lap 

Linescreamer- what did you do to train your V not to be a "lap dog"?


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Out of the five I have had in my lifetime, only one of our V's wasn't a lap dog, and I'm pretty sure the only reason was because my parents went temporarily insane and decided no dogs on the couch when we had Buddy. 

Scout right now is a lap dog, and also pretends to be part cat. If you are sitting on the family room couch he is either on your lap, or sitting on the back of the couch draped around your shoulders.

He doesn't do this with strangers just his peeps.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I think the whole inclination to be so close to their people is very endearing! They must know it, too.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I wouldn't describe Pumpkin as a lap dog. She does like to know someone is around and wants to be in close proximity. She does the occasional body check, lean, or rub. Unfortunately, jumping is a different story. We have been consistent with disapproval in this area, but we have a long way to go. Sigh....


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Holley has her "Lap Dog" times. Usually she just wants to be next to us on the couch. I also agree that it is endearing that they want to be close to their owners so often.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

lilhoosier32 said:


> Haha, I love it. My 10 wk old of course does it all the time. Trying to train her not to jump at me when she wants to be in my lap. Only if she sits first will I pick her up and let her snuggle in my lap
> 
> Linescreamer- what did you do to train your V not to be a "lap dog"?


The old squeeze between the paw pads when he tried to jump. He has never been welcome on the furniture and now just prefers his crate. When he is quite it's because he is chewing on something or taking a breather in his crate.  Always reward the good behavior. ;D


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Jakes a lapdog for sure. Always on someone's lap, likes to get right up on my husband's chest and put his paws on either side of his neck, he LOVES to hug us. I wouldn't have it any other way!!


----------



## Jinx (Apr 6, 2011)

Mines a 51 lb. lap dog. He won't come up on the couch or my lap unless he's invited but he's not quite as respectful to my guests. He's very sneaky and can weasle his way up onto someones lap before they know it. He likes to back his way up and squirm like a snake butt first onto any availlable lap.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Merc sounds exactly like jinx! He waits to be invited onto the couch but he gives a very big sigh and puts on the sad face if you tell him no or ignore his request. He is also very sneaky about it with other people, especially if they sit on the dog cuddling chair without realising it  He tends to back onto laps when people do that, 'just by accident' of course!

The first time he climbed onto our lap we worked out about halfway through what he was doing but wanted to see what would happen if we didn't tell him down. He put his head on my lap for a pat then pushed it further onto my lap, sneaked one front paw up under his chin then a minute later the other front paw (at which point we realised where he was going with this) It was a bit tricky to sneak the first back leg up but once he got one back leg onto the couch he stopped trying to be subtle about it and climbed on up. ;D


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

My current foster boy is a HUGE lap lounger. He will work all 52 pounds of himself into your lap and then snuggle.

Hope this link works, this is a pic of him and the lady who sprung him from the shelter where he was left by his family. (very sad)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=1941898271531&set=a.1304178168927.2045449.1364690403&theater


----------

